# WCRR Train Station



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have finally begun construction of a Train Station. After collecting all the information I needed I decided to make a very large Station. I wanted to combine a Freight and passenger station. At 4 feet long It should draw attention. Both sides will be made the same so that I can move it around on either side of the track and still see all the detail.








WCRR Train Station


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you thought of this.http://lscdata.com/users/richard_smith/LongWarehouse/LW53-CarsOutside-Jul20-05-Web.JPG Richard knows how to do things right!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry but I only can reply in the Quick Reply and I can't edit after posting? It should look like this.







Sean


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

See if you made the end of the station removable ,and you put a track with a bumper @ end against building. Just remove end and bumper and drive into station. Or you could build a shed/ building @ the end of the station with a track leading into it , and this was painted and looked no attached( but is attached) , you could use all 4' plus size of shed for storage. Just a thought.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By smcgill on 12 Nov 2009 10:18 AM 
See if you made the end of the station removable ,and you put a track with a bumper @ end against building. Just remove end and bumper and drive into station. Or you could build a shed/ building @ the end of the station with a track leading into it , and this was painted and looked no attached( but is attached) , you could use all 4' plus size of shed for storage. Just a thought. 
Sean,
Let me see if I understand this correctly. Is the building that the tracks appear to lead into (Old Mill) attached to the building behind it and you have the whole length of both buildings to store cars in? If so, that's a neat idea. I like that.
Bob


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I think you miss understand what I am making. It is simply a Train Station that will be placed at the side of the track not at the end. 










The Station will be on a platform raised up to the boxcar height for easy loading and both sides of the Station will be identical so that I can place it on either side of the track or even run a siding so that track can run on both sides. I am trying to keep it versatile so that it can grow with my layout.

I hope this clears things up for you.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice looking start. 
Do add the siding. It will open up several uses from the obvious freight cars to a sleeper parked overnight for a morning connection... If space permits a stub spur and a passing track behind, the local out back and the express/through train in front... just some thoughts. 

John


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

That's just what I was thinking Totalwrecker. I have even thought of just placing a couple box cars on one side for a diorama.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Great start, and the right size. When I got a set of used heavyweights from a local G scaler, it suddenly hit me--a platform for a prototypical string of 8 heavy weights would have to be about 20 feet long or more. A four foot station will look really great


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry I was just trying to help with making more the station versatile. I noticed how Richard was using his buildings for storage.When you said it was 4' long ( that's why I said just a thought). It does look great. Sean


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have gotten started on the roof today. It has turned out to be a 4 degree pitch roof and due to the low profile that I was going for it looks like a lot of roof. I also left an over hang for shelter for my little people. I will post a picture tomorrow when the glue is dry.

The big question of the day is what material to use for the roof? With a solid plywood roof I really need too water seal it. I do not want to use cedar shingles. I was thinking of laying roofing paper over it to start with. 


I am thinking of also adding a chimney.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking start. Yep I'd have to agree to put a track in behind the depot. 

Either for unloading box cars or do as some RRs did when the brass came to town on there business car it would be set out behind the depot.











Here is mine but I added a few more tracks to store Pass cars. 

Later RJD

From Peter Bunce - moderator - sorted the text/photo placement out.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Some progress made in the last few days. All the windows and door casings are complete with the roof on the structure is taking shape.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Today I got started on the decking and managed to prime the inside and out of the station.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks smcgill 

I am still trying to decide how to finish the roof and where to place the ramp. I am thinking that it would look nice on the end or not have one at all and make steps on the ends. 

Today I glued down most of the decking and painted the building a light green. At the end of the day when it dries I will post another picture. 

I would love to hear what you all think and what I could add to make it look nice.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are the pictures


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This is turning out to be a very cool looking project, very big!!!! BIG is nice great work......


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank You. yes it is very big. The deck measures in at 50" X 18" 

I was worried that it would be too big but with 2 box cars along side it looks very realistic and will make a great focal point. With people and benches and crates along the deck it will look great. At the moment I am working on the doors and trying to work out how to finish the roof. 

I was thinking of painting the roof with a black textured paint. I am still researching better ideas. The only thing I have ruled out was shingles. I would love to hear about alternative ideas for the roof.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I really think you are doing a nice job on it, i wonder how it will hold up in the weather ? are you going to water proof it some how.....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe a weathered black, but I'd stay away from black. it's too big and from above black would overpower your work, in my humble opinion. I would go with a more neutral color.... although a copper roof would be stunning.... dunno what a Navy Tech's bankroll would say tho'..... and the patina... 
You could make tar paper, make flat sections with paint and sand then glue on overlapping as you go.... light green,pale red and grey are softer colors... 

John


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I picked up some copper flashing and looking at crimping it. I am stunned at how soft it is and not sure how I will crimp it. 

If I use vertical strips but how far apart to put them? 

What kind of adhesive will work well?

Maybe I should not crimp it at all. hummm decisions ? LOL


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Navy

On the copper covered roof you might want to take a look at what Doug Matheson (MLS - Dougald) did when he built the Craig Leigh Passenger Station[/b] for the IPP&W. Scroll down to the bottom where the copper roofing is.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A quick search revealed 24" between standing seams and endless rolls. Those are slim seams, crimped together and screws driven into the roof through seam clamps, another look was box seams. Depending on how flexible it is you might be able to roll it over stripwood battens in one piece. That is real tricky to do. I'd avoid solder on the top side. 
John


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of the copper flashing. It is 12" wide and 8' long with a paper backing. I am not sure if I should leave the paper on or not. I pealed back a small piece to give you an idea what I am working with. It is very soft to work with and is easily cut with a knife.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Navy

Here's a link back to Doug's station that he built for his own layout. Scroll down to the 'Building a Copper Roof' section.

Northland Railway Passenger Station[/b]


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a great looking station, NavyTech..... I think you should use wood shingles for the roof. It shouldn't take much longer then a month to finish the job! : )


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

In preparation to rib the roof I glued plastic strips to the roof. I also framed out the freight doors and installed them.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I made some progress with the copper roof. I managed to get one side done. Since there was adhesive tar already on the back I pressed it one while heating it with a heat gun. It took me about an hour and I had to take a break as the hands began to hurt fast applying all that force with a wood stick.










I made two ramps that I can move around. I just need to stain them.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's lookin' real great! 
Are you going to copper the ridgecap? 

I think 'we're' doing great! lol ... I kinda feel like I have a thought in it! 

Something that could help smooth the sheet between the battens would be an ink roller; a T handle with a 3 -4" wide 1" roller, found at craft stores (decopage) or with silk screen stuff. 

Are you going to remove the protective cover or let Ma Nature do it? We'd see finger prints if it wasn't sprayed with something. Finger prints on virgin copper would tarnish rather quick, a day or so.. as nice a the shinny copper is, the patina of copper would/will look really stunning on that station and would help it look part of your garden/scenery. It will draw the eye down to catch the details. 

Ain'tcha glad you didn't paint it black? 

Great job! 

John


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks John 

Yes I will be coppering the ridge cap once I find suitable nails to finish it up nice. Yes I took your advice and used copper I am also looking at adding an elves with copper piping once I find a safe way of cutting it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If you can find an old paper shear/cutter they work great on thin metals, other wise a quality pair of scissors (dedicated to your tool box) will do.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*Do not* use the scissors from your mom's sewing box!

*Do not* ask me how I know this.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am sorry for not posting anything lately been busy trying to figure out how to make the gutters. I have picked up some 1/4 copper pipe and been cutting it down to a u channel. This has posed to be time consuming. I did manage to get the ridge cap done. The gutters will run into rain barrels and through them to the ground. It will look like it is going in the rain barrels but rather will go all the way through them. With the Christmas season on us things are going slower than I anticipated. I will try and get pictures up by this evening to give you an idea of where I am at with it all


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I did not make it far but at least got a start on the gutters. Things are taking shape though and with a few accessories sent from my father it looks like it will be a very nice station when it is done.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Torby on 12 Dec 2009 07:05 PM 
*Do not* use the scissors from your mom's sewing box!

*Do not* ask me how I know this.


Torby, I did say to dedicate them to your tool box. Why did you put them back?

I think too many of us know why....

Navy, sorry about this brief derail...
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looking real good! 

John


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Time to research dimensions of pallets and barrels. I also need to make a decision on the ticket windows. 
At 48"X40" I m thinking scaled down would be 1"x 7/8" Seems awfully small but I will have to try and make a few.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

What scale are you using? Going from 48"x40" to 1"x7/8" would be 1:48. Your work sure looks like G gauge to me. Like something between 1:20.3 and 1:29 or maybe 1:32. 
Bob 



Posted By NavyTech on 23 Dec 2009 01:38 AM Time to research dimensions of pallets and barrels. I also need to make a decision on the ticket windows.






At 48"X40" I m thinking scaled down would be 1"x 7/8" Seems awfully small but I will have to try and make a few.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

You are correct. My brain must be running at half speed. When I calculated this for some reason was thinking that 48" was 2 feet....OOppss......Ha Ha

I did manage to get the gutters done on one side today... It took me 6 hours total to do it so it looks like I got another 6 hours for the other side. I must say the process is not enjoyable but it will look nice and be functional


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Now thay you have added people and freight and the forklift. It really looks great. I love the decking of the loading dock


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am looking for ideas on making rain barrels. I plan on running the gutter pipe into it. Has anyone made a barrel before? I also still have not made a decision on how to do the ticket windows... 

I am looking at putting lights above each door and looking for ideas on lamps..Maybe I should also put lamp poles along the outer edge of the deck?

Lawrence Wallace had a nice idea but I want to use LED and not sure if I can get pipe that small.
Lamp Shade 












Lamp construction site

I should be able to make something similar using a LED but will have an issue with the resisters.









Soldering the LED to the wire and not having socket to easily replace the light will be a pain in the ass but the LED should last longer.

I would love to see other ideas for lighting.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

For the LED light Have you looked into a Socket from a old Xmas tree set of lights. Or that might be too big and not look right


----------

